# Best Bow Shop



## bobdvm (Jul 5, 2009)

In Cape Town Area? What brands do they offer? Any lessons avail.? Just introducted one of yours to archery whilst on vacation in the States. Now he's hooked but needs direction back there. Thanks. Doc Bob


----------



## sa-shooter (Apr 21, 2013)

Cape Town no langer has a bow shop. There is a place called guns and bows in the northern suburbs of Cape Town but they don't carry much archery gear anymore. However he will order something if you want it. 

The only option we in Cape Town have is to order online from one of the proshops in the Guateng province (19hours drive from Cape Town).

Of course there are the one or two guys that operate from home in Cape Town but I have only now discoverd one after looking for over a year and I'm not sure what he brings in or has availible

SAS


----------



## sa-shooter (Apr 21, 2013)

sa-shooter said:


> Cape Town no langer has a bow shop. There is a place called guns and bows in the northern suburbs of Cape Town but they don't carry much archery gear anymore. However he will order something if you want it.
> 
> The only option we in Cape Town have is to order online from one of the proshops in the Guateng province (19hours drive from Cape Town).
> 
> ...


As for lessons, there are actully quite a couple of ranges in the area so many to choose from and lessons can range from $15 to $40 an hour. This depends on who you go with.
The other problem is that there are more recurve shooters than compound and us compound shooters get a lot of stink-eye from the recurve guys. This is why I built my own butt and now shoot at home.

SAS


----------

